# Fractional Ownership



## artringwald (Jun 14, 2013)

Soon you may be able to buy fractional ownership of a timeshare... company.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/14/us-diamondresorts-ipo-idUSBRE95D0BI20130614

Diamond Resorts International Inc filed with U.S. regulators on Friday to raise up to $200 million in an initial public offering of common stock.


----------

